# FreeBSD Intel graphics supported?



## ellescer (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm fairly new to BSD, so when I got to my desktop environment I noticed it was rather sluggish.
It came to my attention that instead of using the Intel gpu, xorg had vesa.
According to https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics, my video card should be supported; intel i3 HD 2xxx HD 3000 Sandybridge. At least I think so?

So I referred to the handbook, xorg config, and made this change to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf :

```
Section "Device"
   Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    # BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

Rebooted, startx, and got an error message.

```
no screens found
```

And from /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[  6109.686]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  6109.686] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  6109.686] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[  6109.686] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsd 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Se$
[  6109.686] Build Date: 08 July 2017  01:52:24AM
[  6109.686]
[  6109.686] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  6109.687]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  6109.687] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  6109.687] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 13 00:26:43 2017
[  6109.736] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  6109.747] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  6109.747] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  6109.747] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  6109.747] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  6109.747] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
        Using the first device section listed.
[  6109.747] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  6109.747] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  6109.747] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  6109.747] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  6109.747] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  6109.747] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  6109.747] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  6109.747] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  6109.747] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  6109.747] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b70
[  6109.747] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  6109.747]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  6109.747]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  6109.747]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  6109.747]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  6109.747] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1025:054f rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I$
[  6109.747] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  6109.747] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  6109.855] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6109.855]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  6109.855]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  6109.855] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  6109.855] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  6109.855] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  6109.855] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[  6109.855] (II) Unloading intel
[  6109.855] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[  6109.855] (EE) No drivers available.
[  6109.855] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  6109.855] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  6109.855] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  6109.855] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  6109.855] (EE)
[  6109.855] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

```
[  6109.855] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  6109.855] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  6109.855] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[  6109.855] (II) Unloading intel
[  6109.855] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[  6109.855] (EE) No drivers available.
```

You need to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.


----------



## ellescer (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry it took so long to reply. Busy with a work trip.
Well, I went ahead and installed the Intel driver and it worked!
I'm just wondering if there is anything else I might need to do. Also are there any commands that come in handy when troubleshooting your system and hardware? Or does it all come in the handbook?

Now all I need is to figure out how to configure the brightness... for another time.


----------



## scottro (Jul 16, 2017)

xbacklight can be used for brightness. In some cases, the machine's function keys may work. 
(Taken from askubuntu.com, but still relevant.)

```
xbacklight -get #get the current level
xbacklight -set *percent* #set brightness to a given percentage
xbacklight -inc *percent* #increase by a given percentage
xbacklight -dec *percent* #decrease by a given percentage
```
So, for example

```
xbacklight -set 75
```
will dim it by 25 percent.


----------



## ellescer (Jul 27, 2017)

scottro said:


> xbacklight can be used for brightness. In some cases, the machine's function keys may work.
> (Taken from askubuntu.com, but still relevant.)
> 
> ```
> ...




I couldn't get xbacklight to work, it just states that there are no outputs that have the backlight property.
But I did get graphics/intel-backlight, and it works good. Although it does get tiring having to type in the command all the time especially with sudo.

If I exclude sudo I get this 


```
Couldn't initialize PCI system: Device not configured
```

It works on root.

The fn keys still don't work for brightness. I get no output using xev. Audio volume control works and xev does recognize XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume.

I remember being able to get brightness control in Linux by editing grub boot parameters to acpi_backlight=vendor. I've seen some guys fix this problem by putting acpi_ibm_load="YES" to /boot/load.conf, but that's for Thinkpads. I can't find the equivalent for an Acer laptop.


----------



## shuryanc (Jul 28, 2017)

ellescer said:


> I couldn't get xbacklight to work, it just states that there are no outputs that have the backlight property.
> But I did get graphics/intel-backlight, and it works good. Although it does get tiring having to type in the command all the time especially with sudo.
> 
> If I exclude sudo I get this
> ...



Hi ellescer, you may try this one to use intel_backlight without root.
https://github.com/grembo/intel_backlight_fbsd
Just download it and follow the instruction

However, no matter using intel_backlight with/without root, the backlight control would be lost after the macbook (2013 6,2) resume from suspend. On linux, we can use mba6x_bl, but I still can't figure out the solution for BSD.


----------

